# ipad haut parleur



## bryopli (6 Décembre 2011)

bonjour , existe-t il une fonction sur mac osx lion pour utiliser son ipad en tant que haut parleur en complément des haut parleurs du mac ?(pour la musique de itunes )
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Vu la faible qualité du HP de l'iPad, je pense qu'il vaut mieux investir dans deux petits HP d'occasion. 
Et je ne pense pas que votre système soit faisable.


----------



## Krash68 (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il suffis d'installer airfoil sur le mac et l'application speaker ou airserver sur le idevice.
Il sera possible d'écouter la musique sur plusieurs appareil en même temps. Je l'ai fait depuis mon mac sur l'apple tv, l'iphone, l'ipad et une borne d'accès airport express sur laquelle j'avais branché des haut parleur, ça fonctionne parfaitement.
Une borne airport express + de bons haut-parleurs, ça revient largement moins chère que des haut-parleurs airplay et permet donc d'avoir la musique dans toute les pièces pour un cout pas forcément trop élevé et une très bonne qualité sonore


----------

